# Outlook adding spaces between letters



## DaveMeyer (May 2, 2008)

Hi,

I'm having what appears to be a rather unusual problem. I'm using XP with Outlook 2003 and Word 2003 as my default Outlook editor.

In the last 2 weeks I've started getting complaints from readers that may emails are "formatted funny". As it turns out, somehow spaces are being added and subtracted in mail as it is being sent out. In other words, everything looks fine on my screen and in my sent file, but when users receive the mails they are hard to read because of the spaces being added and subtracted. The first complaint came from a couple of Yahoo readers, so I thought it was a Yahoo problem. Now, the complaints are coming in from a variety of sources. 

When I use the default Outlook editor, the problem goes away. But I prefer the flexibility of Word.

Here is an example of some text that was forwarded back to me:
=====================

INSTRUCTIONS: Just hit "REPLY" to this e mail. Answ e r th e qu e stions, th e n hit "SEND". Pl e as e do not s e nd answ e rs only or attach a Word docum e nt. (Or you can copy and past e it into a n e w e mail window, if your e mail program is not s e t up to copy th e cont e nt into a r e ply.) 
=======================

Notice the extra spaces around the letter "e". These are real spaces and can be edited out in the copy sent back to me. But the copy in my sent file appears to be fine. 

Any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks in advance.....

dave


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

Any MS updates around the time this started happening?
Any error messages when you use Word as editor?
Have you tried running the Detect & Repair option?


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

This Is Mani from Bangalore, India.

Open a word document then type few lines (2/3) then observe is it happening same in word also..?

I thin it is set for Double space, wee need to chnage to single space. or else chech this web link - 
http://www.tchp.org/miscellaneous/KeyStrokes.html


I have attached a screen shot, try, still any issues report back.


----------



## DaveMeyer (May 2, 2008)

Thank you both for your replies.

I am not aware of any updates installed when this began happening. 

I also do not get any error Messages from Word.

The problem is not extra spaces between lines or paragraphs, but actually extra spaces inside of words themselves. Specifically, extra spaces are inserted around the letter "e". 

Everything looks fine to me on my screen as I type it. Everything looks fine in my "Sent" file when I review it. But when others receive it, the extra spaces appear.

One other thing I have noticed. When my editor is set to Rich Text, this does not happen. It only happens when I use HTML.

At this point I am going to try and reinstall Outlook and see if that helps.


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

I understand thats the fnal step to resolve it, uninstalla dn reinstallation of Office/outlook,

can try with this, lets see, hope it works fine.


----------

